

Drive User Growth with Quick Hack to Measure User Engagement - lloydt
http://looker.com/news/blog/drive-growth-understanding-user-behavior

======
sharemywin
2 things you may want to consider. tieing your events to aquisition
channel(how did you get the customer). And Version of your software,website. I
would include product catalog in your versioning if your an ecommerce site. Is
this version of the site doiing better with this channel etc.

